

Can You Tell The Difference Between A Men’s Magazine And A Rapist? - user9756
http://jezebel.com/5866602/can-you-tell-the-difference-between-a-mens-magazine-and-a-rapist

======
ifearthenight
"Men's" magazines are one of the things that sadly make me feel ashamed of
being part of the cisgender male demographic.

